# Happy Birthday Pongi



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Cara Pongi









Buon Compleanno

"Na ziseis Pongi k xronia polla
Megali na gineis me aspra mallia"









(  )


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Efxaristo (sp?) Athenaeus! 
I appreciate a lot your Greek challenge...but unfortunately my Classical Greek studies are remote now 
I understand only two words in your sentence, but considering that I cannot be described as a "great woman" (or, hopefully, as a "big woman") can't say what you mean 

Grazie ancora!

Pongi


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)




----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Happy birthday Pongi!!!

I hope you have a wonderful day!!!:bounce: 

and I must say that I love to read your posts, what great recipes and history
I thank you
CC:chef:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I hope you had a wonderful birthday, Pongi!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Bellissima! A very, very happy birthday, and many more!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Buon compleanno Pongi!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I hope you had a good one Pongi!

Happy Birthday! :bounce:


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Thanks to everyone!:bounce:
and thanks CC for your nice words  

You guys make me feel at home here...

Thanks again!

Pongi


----------

